# Toronto Vintage Guitar Show



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Well I went over there this afternoon and because I didn't have a guitar I wanted to sell I paid the $10.00 admission fee. When they advertised it and the poster stated it was going to be held in a community centre I figured they'd set up things on the floor of a hockey rink but that wasn't the case. I was quite surprised to see how small the room was they were holding this event in. I looked around and I saw a few decent guitars but nothing that really stood out. I have to say that honestly, overall I was a little underwhelmed and somewhat disappointed. I did manage to take some pictures of the some of the more interesting guitars and amps and here they are:

3 Archtops. Here are three nice blondes )









Assorted Guitars









Rosie, George and Ricky (also featuring some acoustics at the bottom and part of a Strat.)









Rosie and George









Mainly Marshalls









More Marshalls








Fake Tokai Headstock (Over on the Tokai Forum they call these "Fakais".)










Overall shot of the fake Tokai









I did end up buying one thing at the show and it was a set of "Jimi Hendrix" labelled guitar strings for $10.00. I'll be posting a new topic about that some other time. Hope everybody enjoyed the photos.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Is it a lack of promotion/advertsing, a lack of gear or a lack of interest responsible for the decline?


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the pics.

Would you say it was worth $10? Looks like one could walk through a few music stores and see comparable gear.

(Interestingly, I heard this event was cancelled, earlier. Think it was in another thread, here?)


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Is it a lack of promotion/advertsing, a lack of gear or a lack of interest responsible for the decline?


If I had to guess I'd say it's a combination of the vintage market becoming too saturated plus the lack of promotion and advertising. However, I think if Steves or L&M were to put on their own guitar and amp event they literally could fill the floor of a hockey rink. There's no question, to me, that they'd do a good job of promoting it.

I must say though, there were a few guitars that people brought along with them that were pretty nice. I think Ed McDonald and his staff did what they could to promote this but as I said in the first post there weren't any real standouts amongst the guitars and amps. Here's hoping that maybe next year it'll be a bit better.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

TubeStack said:


> Thanks for the pics.
> 
> Would you say it was worth $10? Looks like one could walk through a few music stores and see comparable gear.
> 
> (Interestingly, I heard this event was cancelled, earlier. Think it was in another thread, here?)


You're welcome. Not to sound mean to the people who put this together but to be honest, no, I don't think it was worth $10.00. I probably should have gone to Encore Music Exchange for free instead. ) It wouldn't surprise me if it did come close to being cancelled. I hope next year will be better.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> You're welcome. Not to sound mean to the people who put this together but to be honest, no, I don't think it was worth $10.00. I probably should have gone to Encore Music Exchange for free instead. ) It wouldn't surprise me if it did come close to being cancelled. I hope next year will be better.


To be perfectly honest, I wouldn't go to that show anymore simply because it's time has past. It was a good show for the first 3 or 4 years but the heyday of walk-in stuff is long past and that was a huge part of the shows appeal. Many of the faithful dealers from Montreal, greater Toronto, Ottawa and the seaway cities have long since passed it up....too bad but all things must pass..


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

nonreverb said:


> To be perfectly honest, I wouldn't go to that show anymore simply because it's time has past. It was a good show for the first 3 or 4 years but the heyday of walk-in stuff is long past and that was a huge part of the shows appeal. Many of the faithful dealers from Montreal, greater Toronto, Ottawa and the seaway cities have long since passed it up....too bad but all things must pass..


Agreed. Frankly I haven't been to one of these shows in well over a decade but I figured I'd check this year's out to see what it was like and as I said, it was quite disappointing and underwhelming.


----------

